# New to cooking fish....need advice



## bgaviator (Sep 26, 2020)

Just picked up some frozen, vac sealed Barramundi filets from Whole Foods.  This will be my first time tackling fish and I will be cooking on my Kamado with my new acquired Soapstone. 
For white fish like this, is it better just to purely put a dry seasoning on, or would a marinade be better?  Or a combo of both?
Any particular good store bought dry rubs and marinades for fish?  I guess there is always Old Bay, but didn't know if there was something better out there. 
Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2020)

We usually just use EVOO, then dust the fish with Cajun seasoning. Keep a close eye on the fish as it will cook fast.
Al


----------



## kunseimania (Sep 26, 2020)

I usually use a marinade with fish, but a dry rub should work fine. Just don't overcook the fish. If you use a dry rub, I'd keep some lemon or lime around to squeeze on it after it's cooked. A bit of citrus juice never goes amiss on fish.

I did some Nile Perch on the barbecue years ago, and I think that is a relative of Barramundi. I can't remember exactly how I did it, but I think I marinated it with lime, olive oil, garlic and possibly some rosemary. I *DO* remember that it turned out really well, and that it was a good, robust fish for barbecuing.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2020)

bgaviator said:


> frozen, vac sealed Barramundi filets from Whole Foods.


I'm trying to figure fish out myself . I've heard bad things about thawing the vac packed frozen fish the wrong way . 
So what's the right way ? I have heard it should be taken out of the wrap .


----------



## Bytor (Sep 26, 2020)

I take it out of the vac pac and place it on a cooling rack on a sheet.  Will put some plastic wrap on it, but not tight though.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I'm trying to figure fish out myself . I've heard bad things about thawing the vac packed frozen fish the wrong way .
> So what's the right way ? I have heard it should be taken out of the wrap .


C. Botulinum is an anaerobic bacteria, meaning spores thrive in low oxygen conditions, just like a vacuum sealed bag.  So under certain conditions.... it's possible that they can develop into vegetative cells that can produce toxin if you were to thaw in the vac bags.  But, the remedy is simple.... opening the package before thawing exposes the fillets to oxygen which will stop the spores from being able to produce toxins. Thaw your fish overnight in fridge and you are good to go.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 6, 2020)

I take the fish out of the vac pac and put in a zip lok bag in the fridge to thaw.


----------

